# Ayuda sobre como se Reduce un capacitor ??



## Muller (Mar 23, 2011)

Soy nuevo en esto y pues necesito ayuda sobre los capacitores 
Es una pregunta que no encuentro..
si me podrian ayudar en este momento se lo agradeceria.

Primero...

Como Se reduce un capacitor?..

Se lo Agradeceria Muchisimo..


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2011)

Muller dijo:


> .....Como *Se reduce un capacitor*?......



  ¿ Que quieres decir con "Reducir un capacitor" ?


----------



## marquizto (Mar 23, 2011)

conectalos en serie.


----------



## Muller (Mar 23, 2011)

¨Pues mira practicamente yo tampoco entiendo :S, Lo busque pero no lo encontre..
El Profe me dejo una investigacion sobre eso..
y una de ellas.. Fue.. ¿Como Se Reduce un Capacitor?..

Marquizto Conectandolos en serie Se reduce Un capacitor?:O
si es Asi quisiera saber como?


----------



## marquizto (Mar 23, 2011)

en tamaño no se reduce, pero si el equivalente del valor de capacitancia.


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Mar 23, 2011)

Supongo que al decir reducir un capacitor se refiere a la capacitancia, porque no podes reducir uno en el aspecto material. 
Mira para ingresar al foro te ponen un diagrama de capacitores, (no se si seguira siendo el mismo) como para que no entre cualquiera, sino alguien que tiene un conocimiento minimo. si vos resolviste ese diagrama significa que sabes como reducirlo a no ser que alguien mas te resolvio el circuito...
Es al reves de las resistencias, en paralelo la resistencia es menor a la menor de las resistencias que estan en paralelo, en serie la impedancia de las resistencia se suman.
Aca en los capacitores en serie se reducen como en las resistencias pero al reves.
espero que te haya servido.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 23, 2011)

exactamente, reducirlo de forma física es desarmarlo y achicar el área de las láminas metálicas internas (cosa muy pero muy poco factible)

reducir capacitancia es colocando capacitores en serie.

saludos.


----------



## Muller (Mar 23, 2011)

Muchas Gracias ,se los Agradesco de Verdad


----------



## Uro (Mar 23, 2011)

Muller, consulta esto que puede ser de utilidad

http://www.fisicapractica.com/capacitores-serie.php


----------



## Muller (Mar 23, 2011)

Sobre tu Comentario Alex..

Pues Fijate que solo llevo Apenas un Semestre De electronica ya que llevaba tronco comun, y sobre lo que te pide al ingresar, pues si Estas en Lo correcto. Me Puso aque Resolviera la RT De un Diagrama en Paralelo.. Solo llevo un Semestre De electronica Con este llevo Apenas Dos Bimestres, Y lo que pasa que el profe que me da No sabe nada .. Como llevo Un Modulo divido en Dos.. uno sabe y uno no..Pero pues ya se lo de Resistencias,Diodos Zener, Capacitador ( no Todo ), tranformadores, Lo minimo con lo que se empieza D, Creo que ahi esta tu pregunta asia como ingrese al foro 

Muchas Gracias por el enlace Uro Me serbira de algo..


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Mar 23, 2011)

Muller dijo:


> Y lo que pasa que el profe que me da No sabe nada ..



Jajajaja, es un problema cuando el profe no sabe, ami me paso y con el centro de estudiantes lo sacamos y trajimos uno que realmente sabia. eso si, pasamos un buen tiempo con el que no sabia nada, cuando vino el nuevo profe nos dijo que todo lo que nos habia dicho el anterior estaba mal.


----------



## Uro (Mar 24, 2011)

Jajaja, es un problema cuando el estudiante necesita al profesor para poder estudiar. Hoy en día, con Internet a la mano, quién necesita de un profesor? En mi época si fue duro, Para ingresar a las bibliotecas había que pedir turno. No se conocía el computador, No se le podía hacer huelga a los profesores,... etc. Ah tiempos aquellos!  Las calculadoras eran prohibidas y sólo las tenían los hijos de los ricos, había que utilizar la regla de cálculo.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 25, 2011)

Con todo respeto, creo que sí se necesita un profesor, porque no todos tiene el mismo nivel de aprendizaje y comprension, y se hace  necsaria una orientacion personal, lo de la internet es cierto que te ayuda mucho, pero si te plantea dudas quien te lo resuelve?, muchos de los que aqui foreamos, realizamos la labor de un profesor, al absolver muchas interrogantes, por mas pequeñas o simples que sean, ah una aclaracion, no soy profesor, ni me avergonzaria serlo, un saludo


----------



## Uro (Mar 25, 2011)

Tienes razón amigazo. Mira, forosdeelectronica.com está lleno de ellos. Y no solamente en los foros; hay libros, revistas especializadas, textos, amigos, condiscípulos....  Con tantas ayudas que se encuentran hoy en día, para qué echarle la culpa a *un* profesor?  Por lo regular, no le entendemos al "profe" porque o perdemos el hilo de las explicaciones en clase (haciendo otras cosas) o hay conceptos previos que no tenemos claros y nosotros mismos los descuidamos. Y es que te voy a ser claro. Nosotros somos irresponsables con nuestro propio aprendizaje, porque siempre hallamos a la mano a quien culpar de nuestra incapacidad. 

Y digo que no necesitamos profesor porque es cierto. Si nosotros leemos y leemos y releemos los conceptos fundamentales, terminamos por entender. NO es cuestión que el profesor repita y repita y vuelva a repetir porque de esa forma nosotros nos despistamos y nos despistamos y nos volvemos a despistar. Si nosotros nos esforzamos por entender, terminamos entendiendo. 

Un saludo y no es para polémica es mi opinión y un consejo: NO le echemos la culpa al profesor sin antes culparnos nosotros mismos.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 25, 2011)

Tampoco se trata de echarle la culpa al profesor, en muchas de tus aseveraciones tienes razon; bueno, mi intervencion fue tambien a manera de expresar mi punto de vista, no hay problema ni polemica, una abrazo y siempre estaremos vos, como muchos mas del foro aportando lo  que podamos saber o conocer, saludos


----------



## Uro (Mar 25, 2011)

Moisés, para mi es un gusto que podamos ser amigos.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 25, 2011)

Amigo Uro, claro que si, y seguiremos encontrandonos aca, un abrazo


----------



## tronik (Mar 25, 2011)

en paralelo se aumenta su capacitancia y en serie disminuye


----------



## Uro (Mar 25, 2011)

Tronik me va a perdonar pero yo creo que se equivoca cuando dice 





> en paralelo se aumenta su capacitancia y en serie disminuye


y pido a los especialistas que me aclaren esta duda. 
Para mí, la capacitancia del componente no se aumenta conectandolo en paralelo, ni se disminuye conectándolo en serie. 

Lo que yo entiendo es que si no tengo un capacitor de determinado valor, puedo obtener dicho valor conectando en serie varios capacitores de mayor capacitancia al valor requerido o varios capacitores en paralelo de menor valor al requerido.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 25, 2011)

Hola.

La capacidad de un capacitor o condensador no se puede alterar.
Lo que se puede hacer es conectar dos o más capacitores y así obtener una capacidad diferente a la capacidad individual de cada capacitor. Esto es con lo capacitores comerciales.

Pero si de hace un capacitor colocando dos làminas de metal frente a frente, separado a una determinada distancia (esta separación la hacemos muy pequeña) obtemos una capacidad.
Para disminuir dicha capacidad hay que aumentar la separación entre las láminas. Otra forna es disminuir el área de las láminas de metal.
En otras palabras para modificar la capacidad de un condensador hay que variar su forma física. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 25, 2011)

tronik dijo:


> en paralelo se aumenta su capacitancia y en serie disminuye



Eso es correcto, funciona a la inversa que la resistencias/inductores:

-Paralelo:

Ct=C1+C2+....+Cn

-Serie:

Ct=[1/C1+1/C2+1/Cn]^(-1)

En cambio en una resistencia/inductor el resultado es este:

-Serie:

Rt=R1+R2+....+Rn

-Paralelo:

Rt=[1/R1+1/R2+1/Rn]^(-1)


----------



## Uro (Mar 25, 2011)

Cosmefulanito, este foro se pensó para aclarar dudas y para colaborar con los participantes. Bien.

Yo opino que tu estás enredando un poco los conceptos. Por qué. Muy sencillo. La capacitancia de un condensador sólo puede alterarse si se alteran las placas conductoras  en tamaño o en distancia y eso se haría desarmando el componente lo que veo complicado. 

Lo que si se puede hacer es alterar la capacitancia del circuito en el que esten involucrados, ya sea para hacer sustituciones o porque las circunstancias del esquema así lo exigan. Eso es lo que entiendo. Además, si yo necesito un capacitor de determinado valor y no lo puedo conseguir, pues recurro a una circuito serie o a un circuito paralelo y utilizo de esta manera lo que tengo a la mano. 

En la imágen que anexo creo dejar claro este concepto. En la primera parte de la imágen hay un circuito  de 3 capacitores en serie. En la segunda parte le he quitado un capacitor y como puedes observar se ha alterado, no el valor del capacitor, sino la capacitancia del circuito.

Ahora, puede que mis palabras no sean las más apropiadas para tratar estos temas técnicos, pero si reflejan el concepto que tengo al respecto.


----------



## FBustos (Mar 25, 2011)

C = e . A / D
se reduce modificando el area o la distancia entre placas

A = area
D =distancia entre placas
e = permitividad del vacio 8.85x10^-2 C^2 / N.M


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Cosmefulanito, este foro se pensó para aclarar dudas y para colaborar con los participantes. Bien.
> 
> Yo opino que tu estás enredando un poco los conceptos. Por qué. Muy sencillo. La capacitancia de un condensador sólo puede alterarse si se alteran las placas conductoras en tamaño o en distancia y eso se haría desarmando el componente lo que veo complicado.
> 
> ...



Yo simplemente aclare la duda que tenias antes:



> Tronik me va a perdonar pero yo creo que se equivoca cuando dice
> 
> 
> > en paralelo se aumenta su capacitancia y en serie disminuye
> ...



Eso que puso Tronik es valido.

Respecto a la capacidad, dependera de 2 factores:

*- La geometria del capacitor, los mas comunes son:*
. Plano de placas paralelas:












. Cilindrico:











- Esferico:











*- La constante del dielectrico que estos tengan (eo*er)*

Todas esas formulas salen obteniendo el campo electrico y de ahi se obtiene la diferencia de potencial y por ultimo obteniendo la capacidad haciendo C=Q/V.


----------



## Uro (Mar 25, 2011)

Estamos claros cosme, gracias por tu interés. Y te aclaro que yo soy nuevo en este campo.

En cuanto a Muller que fué quien inició todo este hilo, ya puede tener ideas claras para entenderse con su profesor.


----------



## Lusanzgz (Mar 26, 2011)

Buenas, comentar un detalle mas al respecto del tema.

Todo el hilo se ha estado hablando acerca de la capacidad de un condensador o de una capacidad equivalente.

Pero tambien podemos considerar que con reducir se pueda referir reducir la impedancia de un condensador lo que se consigue al aumentar la frecuencia del circuito al venir esta dada por 1/Cw. 

Asi en un circuito RC serie alimentado por una onda senoidal podemos reducir la afetacion del condensador si trabajamos a frecuencias altas de manera que se comporte como un cortocircuito.


----------



## zopilote (Mar 26, 2011)

Muller dijo:


> Como Se reduce un capacitor?..
> 
> Se lo Agradeceria Muchisimo..


Un capacitor se reduce su valor, al variar su forma fisica, en eso tenemos los capacitores variable como los que se usan en las radios para sintonizar (AM y FM), y los de ajuste (los que tienen un pequeno tornillo que vienen codificados por colores para determinar el rango de su valor.
 Para reducir los fijos, solo con los ceramicos se puede variar mecanicamente limando(reducir capacitancia).


----------



## unmonje (Mar 31, 2011)

Muller dijo:


> Muchas Gracias ,se los Agradesco de Verdad



Aplicando un poco de sentido COMUN....seria reducir su magnitud mas importante para su funcionamiento....entonces...poniendo 2 ò mas en serie lograria este objetivo...
Si la capacidad buscada es una especìfica puedes usar una formula general para este caso.


Pero si insistes con reducirlos de otro modo ...Pisalos hombre   y ya !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2011)

En determinado uso se puede "reducir un capacitor" *real *usando un Multiplicador de Capacidad que proveería como si fuera más grande !

¿ Se entiende ? 

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Abr 1, 2011)

Due y que tal a la lenteja un "alicatazo"(barbarie!!!)? de echo e visto hacer eso....


----------



## Uro (Abr 1, 2011)

Cuando no hay más, con mi mujer me acuesto (dice un refrán) en la vida real nunca haría eso a mi costillita del alma, tan linda ella.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2011)

je                                       je


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 2, 2011)

Hola.

Me parece muy práctico y simple.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Uro (Abr 2, 2011)

Déjeselo al Uro, él lo reduce sin tanta parafernalia! Y si no que lo diga el Tigre Jajajajajaj


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 2, 2011)

Y si, estoy seguro que el Uro es capaz de miniaturizar  cualquier cosa 
Con respecto a la pregunta inicial, solo imagino que el profesor dio como trabajo, recopilar información de como reducir (achicar) constructivamente un capacitor.
Antes un condensador electrolítico de 450 volts x 50 uF tenía un volumen determinado. Ahora son bastante más chicos. Qué hizo que se pudiera conseguir eso?
Creo que por ahí venía la pregunta.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2011)

El tema es que no pusieron aqui la pregunta correctamente y hay que adivinar, y gracias al socias mentlista adivino del lagarto juancho nuestro amigo me parece que dio en clavo....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 2, 2011)

Un viejo reflán de la Santa Saldina china dice: 





> El maestlo debe intelpletal al alumno, ya que si el alumno supiela hacel la plegunta, no selía alumno


Y como yo me rijo estrictamente por esos mandatos, soy un maestlo (en época de decadencia pelo bueno) 
Igual no tengo idea de lo que quiso preguntar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2011)

Ya estál poliendo al capacitol en lemojo etlilico


----------



## Uro (Abr 2, 2011)

Capacitol ya no sel tal capacitol, Ulo conventil en chipuca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2011)

Un molelalor Jíbalo achicalor de capacitoles plis uljente


----------



## fernandob (Abr 2, 2011)

me parece que uds. no hacen bien la tarea.hay que mirar los temas varios de _forosdeelectronica_ por que hay hay de todo .
yo la verdad no leo , miro las fotos y dibujos pero en otro tema saco esto que por lo visto es una tecnica para reducir / agrandar capacitores.


----------



## Uro (Abr 2, 2011)

Viéndolo bien................. se ve mejor.


----------

